# Venison haunch recipe



## badgero (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all

Need to pick your brains.

I have a haunch of venison coming in a week or so and I`m not sure what to do with it. I have a good spicy roast recipe which does involve a brine of sorts for about 10 days and the usual game cooking books all say that the joint needs to be hung/marinaded for a week to 10 days, so that`s cool. 

I`d like to hot smoke it at a low temp for 5-6 hours (maybe), but any ideas for a rub, a marinade, some timings and temps etc?

Some ideas would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks guys


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello.  You are on track as far as my knowledge takes me.  I would add the tastes I wanted to the brine and hen salt and pepper to smoke.

Time?  Temp.?  Many here may not agree but I would throw it on hte smoker at 350F..  Leave it for 20-30 minutes and then close the smoker down until you reach about 225/250.  Hold that until it is done.  I would not take that haunch above IT of 135/140.  Venison can be dry.  So wrap in foil and keep warm for at least 1 hour.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 6, 2015)

If you asked this in the "Wild Game" section of the main forum you would get a lot more advice

Personally when I do these I inject them and smoke at 225-250 till internal of 135-140

As Danny says they will dry out if you try to take the internal too high


----------



## foamheart (Sep 6, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> If you asked this in the "Wild Game" section of the main forum you would get a lot more advice
> 
> Personally when I do these I inject them and smoke at 225-250 till internal of 135-140
> 
> As Danny says they will dry out if you try to take the internal too high


Have you ever tried a buttermilk marinade? Two days on the kitchen counter in just buttermilk unrefrigerated. It breaks it down a little bit making it a bit more tender. Then injecting a compound butter into the meat? A friend does that and its mighty tastee. Oh, he also wraps it in bacon.

I can't be too specific, but I have seen him do it and tasted the result. Mighty Tastee!


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Foam!!  Long time no speak!  I LIKE it buddy.  Buttermilk marinade should work GREAT!  Nice touch.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

